# MySQL: Wie kann ich in einem UPDATE ein Feld um ein Wort erweitern/ergänzen ?



## theonlyandy (21. Oktober 2004)

Servus zusammen!

Ich habe in einer Tabelle einen haufen Eintraege fuer eine Homepage
stehen, unter anderem in einem Feld "keywords" die Schlagworte
zu dem Eintrag.

Nun moechte ich die Keywords eines jeden Datensatzes um das
Wort "Zulassung" ergaenzen.


```
UPDATE `mytable` SET `keywords` = CONCAT( `keywords`, " Zulassung" )
```
funktioniert nicht, egal ob mit backticks oder ohne 

Thanks a lot in advance!

Gruss,
 andy


----------



## redlama (21. Oktober 2004)

Habs gerade mal bei mir getestet, so ging's:


```
UPDATE `mytable` SET `keywords` = CONCAT( `keywords`, 'Zulassung')
```

redlama


----------

